
Feds investigate why a Tesla crashed into a truck Friday, killing driver - ilamont
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/03/feds-investigating-deadly-friday-tesla-crash-in-florida/
======
elisharobinson
i can forgive the reporter for making a clickbait title, but atleast give the
news some time to rest and get all the facts . from the brief info provided in
the article only thing clear is that the driver was in the car when the
accident occured and that some agency is investigating the "accident" and not
the manufacturing units of the company , two very different things. minor
aside here it would behove media organizations to disclose the short or long
positions they have on any company they are reporting on.

